# Best hardwood floor cleaner?



## MarshaMarshaMarsha (Nov 1, 2010)

What does everyone consider to be the best cleaner to mop onto hardwood floors?


----------



## Redbirdseven (Nov 3, 2010)

I use the Bruce hardwood floor cleaner system ... You can get it at Lowe's


----------



## AskMrJay (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey MarshaMarshaMarsha,

Redbirdseven beat me to recommending the Bruce one  It's a really stellar cleaner, and I get nothing but good reviews about it. You can get the traditional 32-oz spray bottle, or they do make a combo pack with a swiffer mop included.

Aside from that, I've also used the Tarkett brand cleaner as well as a product called "Rejuvenate," which also works really well to bring back the luster of the floor.

Let me know which one you try out, or if you have good luck with a different cleaner--always looking for good suggestions too~ ^^

- Mr. Jay


----------



## dremodeling (Nov 5, 2010)

Orange Glo Hardwood Floor Cleaner & Polish System works great for me!


----------



## jimmy50 (Nov 17, 2010)

I am a big fan of Murphy Oil Soap. Very effective for all the different hardwood floors that I've ever used it on. Not the best if the floor is heavily scratched or ruined, but for your everyday floors it works great!


----------



## MarshaMarshaMarsha (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  I also just came across a suggested a brand called Bona. Has anyone had any experience (good/bad) with this one?


----------



## Rhonda523 (Nov 17, 2010)

I use the Bona system on my hardwood floor in the kitchen...and absolutely love it.  The only thing is that you have to have all the components...using just one product from the line will "work", but the entire system yields amazing results.


----------



## Yuk1L33 (Nov 24, 2010)

i've been using Bona system and it really works for my hardwood floor..


----------



## MarshaMarshaMarsha (Dec 13, 2010)

I came across a Bona system at Target for $50. Is it really worth that much of an investment?


----------



## DIYHomeDesign (Mar 30, 2011)

Almost any commercial product will leave a residue which will dull your finish over time. After vacuuming the debris off of your floor, use a well-wrung mop or barely damp rag to get the floors clean. If you're getting spots, just a little white vinegar will take care of that.


----------



## mrdoitall (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi
I first go over the floor with a clean rage damp with varsol
Open the doors and windows
Make sure you have no open flame 
And then I use MOP & GLOW
Let me know what you think?


----------



## bighill (Sep 26, 2011)

my mother always told me to use murphy oil. she also said to not really "mop" hardwood floors. to take a dry mop and spray furniture polish on the bottom. ive been doing it ever since...


----------



## smilecarpets (Oct 2, 2011)

Murphy's Oil is fine, just make sure you don't use a lot. Too much can destroy it.


----------



## jennifer20 (Oct 12, 2011)

Bona Hardwood Floor Cleaner is best for hardwood floor cleaner. I am also using it. This is best for clean dist from hardwood floor and gives great results.


----------



## tkishore123 (Oct 26, 2011)

I always heard that a slightly damp mop was okay, and did use one on our hardwood floors for 18 years with no problem at all.


----------



## jimmy50 (Oct 31, 2011)

i recently started using Bona also, that's definitely what i would suggest.


----------



## bighill (Nov 12, 2011)

I always here good things about Bona. I was thinking about trying it myself


----------



## exportgoods (Feb 14, 2012)

all this talk about bona really must be good. i feel like i used too much murphy oil soap on my hard wood last time....i don't know what to do


----------



## latile (Feb 16, 2012)

All those names you listed here are great product i use or sold some of them in the past.

Just want to add another one i sale for over 6 years now with no complains and repeat customers, so it must be good

the wow hardwood cleaner we also offer them in kit with high quality commercial grade swivel, not expensive at all for a full kit $39.99

here some of the wow Features

    Provides a streak-free clean every time!
    Great on Wood or Laminate floors!
    Is safe around children and pets.* Eco-friendly!*
    Cleans Better, *leaving NO cleanser residue!*
    Prevents soil from attaching to surface!

Good luck selecting the right one


----------



## vette2020 (Feb 16, 2012)

So "wow" is cheaper than Bona?


----------



## latile (Feb 16, 2012)

Depends where you buy it from, but yes we sale the Wow cheaper then bona in general their kits sold for $49.99 and more wow sold for $39.99  just make sure to pay attention to the commercial swivel we offer the wow with the kit.

 little flush news about the wow, not long ago the stop offering their original kits, so i had to search and find a good source of professional grade of swivels and pad, while the other kits are mostly made for home owners, I looked for professional grade, so now we the only one offering those kits,  better quality cheaper price, it can be done when you want to


----------

